
Tortoise shows kids that robot abuse is bad - grzm
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/20/this-tortoise-shows-kids-that-robot-abuse-is-bad/
======
qbrass
The real trick is that making skinner boxes look like turtles makes them an
easier sell to parents.

